# New Canon pancake lens



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Canon offers cheap pancake lens for modern DSLRs*





> Finally! Smaller and cheaper ($199) than the Voigtlander Ultron 40mm f2, but also f2.8.


(BoingBoing)


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Looks like a great little lens. I like 40mm on a crop camera better than 50mm. However, at f/2.8, I don't see it replacing people's need/want for a nifty fifty at f/1.8. 

The cool innovation here is that this lens and the new 18-135mm have STM, which will allow silent autofocus during video recording. Very cool.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah the pancakes are getting incredible. I bought a 14mm 2.5 for my 4:3 and now it goes in my shirt pocket like a point and shoot.

I really wanted this one










but the reviews were marginal at best and $440 was no bargain compared to the $173 for the Panasonic Lumix G 14mm / f2.5 ASPH ....and that's with internal stabilization on the lens!!!

Cool that these new lenses are getting cheaper but wonder about the quality.


----------

